# [ODMP] Chesterfield County Police Department, Virginia ~ May 4, 2006



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Chesterfield County Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18304*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Gary J. Buro 
*Chesterfield County Police Department
Virginia*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 4, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 4, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Officer Buro was shot and killed when he and another officer responded to a domestic dispute in on Totty Street in Ettrick. As the two officers entered the home the male subject immediately opened fire, killing Officer Buro and wounding his partner.

Despite being seriously wounded, his partner was able to return fire, killing the suspect.

Officer Buro had only served with the Chesterfield County Police Department for 5 months. He had previously served with the New York City Police Department for 6 years, the Lantana, Florida, Police Department for 5 years, and as a military policeman in the United States Marine Corps for 4 years.

He is survived by his parents, sister, and brother.

Agency Contact Information
Chesterfield County Police Department
10031 Iron Bridge Road
Chesterfield, VA 23832

Phone: (804) 796-7032

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

if i leave mass thats one of the PD'sI was considering. I met with the recruiter a few times before i got discharged.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

The other officer in this incident is a Westfield State College Graduate. In fact, several members of this site, myself included worked with him when we were in college. My thoughts and prayers go out to him and the other officer's family. This one kind of hit close to home for me.


----------

